# Rental Car Codes Anyone?



## rmb (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any special codes for car rentals ... specifically for the Big Island and Mauai in July?  I used one last year from a Tugger and it worked out with a nice savings.


----------



## starlifter (Feb 3, 2008)

rmb said:


> Does anyone have any special codes for car rentals ...



I use these frequently when we travel. Go to the section of Discounts, Codes and Coupons.  I think personally that the Alamo website is the most user friendly when trying different combinations of codes and coupons.

Alamo Rental Car Discounts

Avis Rental Car Discounts

Budget Rental Car Discounts

Enterprise Rental Car Discounts

Hertz Rental Car Discounts

Thrifty Rental Car Discounts


----------



## philemer (Feb 3, 2008)

Try http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=392  Registration is free.

Phil


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 3, 2008)

rmb said:


> Does anyone have any special codes for car rentals ... specifically for the Big Island and Mauai in July?  I used one last year from a Tugger and it worked out with a nice savings.



So far, the best combination I've been able to find is at Alamo via the Costco company code and the "One Free Day" coupon from the Entertainment book.  I booked a minivan and an SUV (2 cars because we have 2 families in our party) for 8 days.  The Costco code is nice because it includes one additional driver.  Otherwise they charge $8-12/day for this.  I'm going to keep looking to see if I can beat this price, because it's significantly higher than what I've paid in the past, but this is the best deal to date: 

Vehicle Type:    Minivan - 7 Passenger/Automatic/Air  
Base Rate - Minivan (USD)
(1) Week Rate ($312.63/week) $312.63
(1) Day Rate ($52.10/day) $52.10

Contract I.D. 675899
Guaranteed Base Rate Included
(1) Additional Driver Included
Unlimited Miles Included

Subtotal.............................................$364.73
Discounts Entertainment Book 2008 ($44.66)
Taxes, Surcharges and Fees....................$69.42
Estimated Total......................................*$389.49*
**************

We also booked an SUV: 

Base Rate - Midsize SUV (USD)
(1) Week Rate ($295.73/week) $295.73
(1) Day Rate ($49.29/day) $49.29

Subtotal.............................................$345.02
Discounts - Entertainment Book 2008 ($42.25)
Taxes, Surcharges and Fees...................$65.71

Estimated Total......................................*$368.48* 

***************


Costco code can be found on their website under Travel/Rental Cars.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you belong to II or AAA? I normally compare Avis/Budget,AAA & Hertz. Marriott also has a code but I cannot find it now.

Prices on the average per Budget Travel Magazine fluctuate 7 times a day. I  compare ,reserve then recheck for a lower rate at which point I can modify an existing reservation. 


Hertz Interval Code CDP 81957 no PC code unless you are renting green series.

http://www.rentalcarmomma.com/


----------



## rmb (Feb 3, 2008)

I went ahead and tried priceline last evening and was able to secure a SUV (Explorer or Hummer3) on the Big Island for a week for the following:

Total Charges: $308.20 
Lowest Published Price: $439.99 
Total Savings:* $131.79 (You saved 30%) 

That comes to about $33 per day (National Rental Car).... I think that is very good and we maybe got lucky.  Now, I'll try Maui (our 2nd island) and hope I can get a similar price.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am done with Alamo on Maui - we have had nothing but trouble with their cars.

I just re-booked our minivan rental for Maui for this May.  Dollar has a base rate of $177 per week for an intermediate minivan - dodge caravan - 2 weeks including all taxes come to $447.  Must pay with American Express.  Code AX07.  

http://www.dollar.com/Specials/Partners/AX07.aspx


----------



## rmb (Feb 3, 2008)

Fletch... I just tried your code on that link... unfortunately, it won't take it on Maui for July yet.  I'll try again later.


----------



## normab (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you tried Priceline?  Our first trips to the islands  (2001, 2002, 2004) we were paying about 300-350 for a week for a full size car, using coupon codes.  The last time we went - summer 2006-- we got a full size at Kona airport and Lihue aiport using Priceline.  I think we paid (with taxes) about 250 at Kona and under 220 at Lihue.

Priceline seems to use Hertz, Avis and National alot, so you are getting a big company. You give up the FF perks, but the savings of 80-100 dollars is worth it.  You can have 2 nice dinners with the savings!  

Norma 

PS--now that I read the whole thread I see you were successful with Priceline.  Way to go!


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 3, 2008)

RMB - looks like that special is only good through the end of May


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 4, 2008)

The last two times I've gone, I was able to find a decent SUV rate ($238 for 1 week) when National put their SUVs on sale.  The code was listed on their website under "Hot deals."  Of course I was traveling off season.  This year I'm bringing the kids and oh, boy, does it add to the cost of vacation to travel in July.  

Never again.


----------



## rmb (Feb 4, 2008)

End result for July rentals (No codes used):

Big Island  via priceline (named my own price) - Full size SUV $308 taxes and fees included ($34 daily)

Mauai via hotwire - Intermediate SUV for $260 taxes and fees included          ($29.95 daily)


----------



## islandguy (Feb 8, 2008)

Just got an Alamo car for 2 weeks in Feb for $285 total with all the fees and taxes (mid size car) using COSTCO number and a coupon.


----------



## gomike (Feb 8, 2008)

click through www.islandair.com


----------

